# Impossible de synchroniser Ipad



## jmvi94 (2 Octobre 2014)

Je viens d'installer IOS8 et depuis impossible de synchroniser mon Ipad sur Itune, il m'est indiqué que mon ordinateur n'est pas autorisé à le faire en me donnant la procédure à suivre. Il se trouve que c'est déjà fait, mon ordi est autorisé mais malgré cela après plusieurs essais, c'est toujours la même chose. Ce qui est étonnant par contre, c'est que j'avais un livre sur Itune à mettre sur mon Ipad et malgré le fait que la synchro semble impossible, le tranfert s'est fait !! Si quelqu'un a une idée je le remercie.


----------



## RubenF (6 Octobre 2014)

C'est pas normal essaie de réinstaller iTunes..


----------



## jmvi94 (6 Octobre 2014)

Je suis d'accord mais il me semble que cela vient plutot de la dernière Maj IOS8, Je verrais donc !!!!


----------



## jmvi94 (12 Octobre 2014)

J'ai réinitialisé mon Ipad et ça fonctionne !!!!! Voilà:rateau:


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Parfait !


----------



## bebane (22 Octobre 2014)

Je crois que tout ça est lié à la MAJ de l'IOS8. Moi même j'ai plein d'application qui buggent après la MAJ. Dommage! Je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## jmvi94 (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai réinitialisé mon Ipad sur Itune et maintenant ça fonctionne, je ne sais pas quoi dire d'autres


----------

